# Cree: First Red-Green-Blue-White MC-E LED



## saabluster (Apr 29, 2009)

I think quite a few of us have been waiting for them to come out with something like this.

Cree is unveiling the industry's first multichip MC-E LED with red, green, blue and white chips -- all in a single package. It is also pairing new LED chip innovations with its industry-leading XLamp XP-E package to deliver the highest performance family of discrete, high-power color LEDs available.


----------



## Curt R (Apr 29, 2009)

LedEngine has had that four color package for at least a year in their 10 watt series. 

Curt


----------



## saabluster (Apr 29, 2009)

Curt R said:


> LedEngine has had that four color package for at least a year in their 10 watt series.
> 
> Curt


And guess who's chips they used to make that. This is very much like the P7 vs MC-E. Cree lets their customers come out with their version first and then after a bit come out with a superior package. Don't know for sure that will be the case here but I won't be too surprised. It seems that this is Crees way of keeping their chip customers happy.


----------



## csshih (Apr 29, 2009)

haha... I had one of those LEDengin modules.. they run extremely hot!

wonder if the cree module will run any cooler?

It'd be interesting to have programmable multicolor lights.. but the beam would be rather strange..


----------



## saabluster (Apr 29, 2009)

csshih said:


> It'd be interesting to have programmable multicolor lights.. but the beam would be rather strange..


Yeah I'm thinking of putting it behind the DEFT's aspheric.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 30, 2009)

saabluster said:


> Yeah I'm thinking of putting it behind the DEFT's aspheric.



 

Now you just need to wire it up so each die has an individual driver and each driver with a random strobe setting. By the way wouldn't you need a separate driver for the red one anyway?


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 30, 2009)

Inova could use this in a follow up to the Inforce color.
Sure if would lack the infrared, but it would have white & R G B in the primary reflector.


----------



## Gomer (Apr 30, 2009)

The real question is "when will these be available!?"


----------



## baterija (May 2, 2009)

Gomer said:


> The real question is "when will these be available!?"



Well according the linked press release:


> Cree is sampling the MC-E and XP-E color LEDs, with production quantities targeted for Q3 calendar 2009.



So they are saying 2-5 months till they are shipping production quantities.


----------



## Nerd (May 2, 2009)

Am I the only one who is wondering about the absymally low output of the blue die. 8.2 lumens if I read correctly in the PDF. :sigh:


----------



## lumen_eater (May 2, 2009)

The low blue lumen value is a result of the low light sensitivity of the human eye for short wavelength : http://www.lightlife.de/farbtheo.htm have a look at this link. the third image shows the light sensitivity vs. wavelength for the 3 different types of seeing cells. They shouldn't use lumens but mW as a unit for blue ...


----------



## znomit (May 2, 2009)

lumen_eater said:


> They shouldn't use lumens but mW as a unit for blue ...



From press release:
* Royal Blue: 500 mW
* Blue: 39.8 lumens


----------



## Seiko (May 3, 2009)

Heck the Lux III puts out 30 lumen in blue (driven at 1A)
Wonder what driving the blue MCE at real mA will be.


----------



## IMSabbel (May 3, 2009)

There is blue and blue.
Even 10 or 20nm further up can mean a lot of difference.


----------



## saabluster (May 3, 2009)

Just thought I'd note since it seems people are getting confused here that this press release is for two different things. The RGBW MC-E and an updated line of color LEDs. As Curt mentioned LedEngin has had a similar package as the new Cree but there is one significant difference. The LedEngin is RGGB and the Cree is RGBW. The Cree will give a much more balanced spectral output.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (May 11, 2009)

That LED is cool looking...


----------



## mds82 (May 12, 2009)

saabluster said:


> Just thought I'd note since it seems people are getting confused here that this press release is for two different things. The RGBW MC-E and an updated line of color LEDs. As Curt mentioned LedEngin has had a similar package as the new Cree but there is one significant difference. The LedEngin is RGGB and the Cree is RGBW. The Cree will give a much more balanced spectral output.



LEDEngin also has a RGBA, with Amber in it. They say that that can create a full range of colors including High CRI.


----------



## saabluster (May 12, 2009)

mds82 said:


> LEDEngin also has a RGBA, with Amber in it. They say that that can create a full range of colors including High CRI.


link?


----------

